# SL3 Possibly?



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Saw a pic of this, check out the thin seat stays and roubaix chainstays.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Quite possibly. It looks like a cross between a Cervelo R3 and a LOOK (566, I think) with the thin seat stays and a TT that has a rise just before the HT. I hope it's a Roubaix, because I ride Tarmacs and I don't like that TT design.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Interesting, a switch to SRAM too for Saxo? 
SL3's are out there, I've heard that from Sp. Rep's...


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

that's pretty cool


----------



## cyclequip (Oct 20, 2004)

That is the Tarmac SL3. Due for release next month. Lighter than the SL2 as well.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Allegedly, 100 grams lighter, and more comfy than the SL2.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Due for release next month.


It will take them that long to plaster every conceivable surface with logos, names, and inspirational sayings. 

Anyways, it looks interesting, and I'm about due for a new frame.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*They switched just before Roubaix*

except for the cranks.


DMFT said:


> Interesting, a switch to SRAM too for Saxo?
> SL3's are out there, I've heard that from Sp. Rep's...


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dr_John said:


> It will take them that long to plaster every conceivable surface with logos, names, and inspirational sayings.
> 
> Anyways, it looks interesting, and I'm about due for a new frame.


Maybe they can come up with something better than "Innovate or Die."


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Maybe they can come up with something better than "Innovate or Die."


A bad taste joke, but for big Tom's bike how about - "Inebriate or Druggie"?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> A bad taste joke, but for big Tom's bike how about - "Inebriate or Druggie"?


Not bad, but I prefer dumb or dumber.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> It will take them that long to plaster every conceivable surface with logos, names, and inspirational sayings.
> 
> Anyways, it looks interesting, and *I'm about due for a new frame*.


 
What happened to that BMC you were eyeing??


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

I wonder if they will incorporate that new design into the lower end models or if it will just be on the S Works.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> What happened to that BMC you were eyeing??


 Patience, my friend. 

I'll wait to see what they do in 2010 with the Pro Machine. To be honest, I'm not a real big fan of Easton. I'll probably demo the BMC or buy the SL3 sight unseen.



> Maybe they can come up with something better than "Innovate or Die."


 BMC couldn't - on the chain-stay of my '07 Road Racer is "This is my race." Embarrassing.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that the Innovate or Die slogan is strange too, but honestly, I think that we can credit Specialized's attitude about innovation with putting the traditional European brands on notice.

The European makers were all too happy to keep everything the same, or very close to it, year after year after year. Why would they invest in technology when they are only competing with themselves?

Ive thought that the silly slogan was more a statement to others, than about Specialized. 

Just my $0.02.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought Diddy's "Vote of Die" was a little sillier. At least Specialized delivers!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

mjdwyer23 said:


> I thought Diddy's "Vote of Die" was a little sillier. At least Specialized delivers!


Politics Lounge that way =====================>


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

Read about it in bikeradar.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good info, thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## cornas (Sep 19, 2008)

biobanker said:


> The European makers were all too happy to keep everything the same, or very close to it, year after year after year. Why would they invest in technology when they are only competing with themselves?


It would be great if you could explain how the competition among makers in Europe is supposed to hold back progress in technology...

:idea:


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you think there are any gains to an aero head tube?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/specialized-2010-road-preview


----------



## cornas (Sep 19, 2008)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Do you think there are any gains to an aero head tube?


If this was a reply to my post, then yes. What I meant to say was that competing manufacturers will cause product development, regardless of location.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was just asking in general, I agree with you on the NPD side.


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

Just saw another sl3 of different color scheme on youtube


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

freezing_snowman said:


> Just saw another sl3 of different color scheme on youtube


I wonder if those Dura Ace wheels are tubeless?

In general the SL3 looks like a nice incremental improvement over the SL2. No major changes, but just enough to get people thinking about upgrading. One innovation appears to be running the rear brake cable on the other side of the head tube!

The trickle down (as usual) is nice too. I guess there'll be plenty of discussions on the Pro SL2 frameset versus the SL3!

I'm curious as to whether they will stick with the crazy list prices of the last couple of years, or whether they'll be more price competitive across the range. Will they break into five figures for the top-of-the-line S-Works?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

That guy is too damn skinny!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

freezing_snowman said:


> Read about it in bikeradar.


Hot Damn! That's damn hot!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RBA first ride on the Tarmac SL3:
http://www.rbaction.net/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=196&cid=1792


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

13.1 lbs, with an 875 g frame? :eek6: I have a feeling the frameset is going to be big bucks and the bike as tested is $10,000+.

I'm really glad to see Specialized sticking with a standard seatpost and toning down the labeling.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> 13.1 lbs, with an 875 g frame? :eek6: I have a feeling the frameset is going to be big bucks and the bike as tested is $10,000+.
> 
> I'm really glad to see Specialized sticking with a standard seatpost and toning down the labeling.


I agree on all points. My only hope (for moving up in the tarmac line) is a 'lower end' frameset. I'm thinking if the '09 Pro is the '10 Expert, the '09 SL2 will be the '10 Pro - probably not at the same $1,900 price tag, though.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

Change of topic.

Are Roval wheels on the way out?...see more and more Specialized bikes w/Zipps, etc.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I see that Cancellara's yellow bike is an SL3. Is all of Saxo on SL3's?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> I agree on all points. My only hope (for moving up in the tarmac line) is a 'lower end' frameset. I'm thinking if the '09 Pro is the '10 Expert, the '09 SL2 will be the '10 Pro - probably not at the same $1,900 price tag, though.



Sadly, it that doesn't look to be the case. The new Pro is the same as the old Pro, save a new (and quite nice) paint job. Still the same mould, still the same 10r carbon. It looks like the SL2 is disappearing, for now. The price on the Pro, though, is dropping $500 on the complete bikes. That's a positive, I guess. (Though it may hurt resale on my 09 Pro I was thinking of selling.)


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

pdainsworth said:


> Sadly, it that doesn't look to be the case. The new Pro is the same as the old Pro, save a new (and quite nice) paint job. Still the same mould, still the same 10r carbon. It looks like the SL2 is disappearing, for now. The price on the Pro, though, is dropping $500 on the complete bikes. That's a positive, I guess. (Though it may hurt resale on my 09 Pro I was thinking of selling.)


Thanks for the info. Wish it would be the same as the current SL2 but nice to know the price is coming down (if the specs don't change much). From a competitive POV, this makes sense, as CDale is offering the Super Six in BB30 with Red at the mid $4K pricepoint. 

Any hints on the colors?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

The SL3 SL (pictured above) will run about $9200 or so. About a pound heavier than Cannondale's Super Six super lightweight model (a few grand cheaper).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

-dustin said:


> The SL3 SL (pictured above) will run about $9200 or so. About a pound heavier than Cannondale's Super Six super lightweight model (a few grand cheaper).


What is your source of info here? The Specialized 2010 line hasn't even been officially announced yet, let alone pricing and weights.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> What is your source of info here? The Specialized 2010 line hasn't even been officially announced yet, let alone pricing and weights.


Pricing and books were given out at a dealer event last week. The shops that did not participate should also have the information by now.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

That may explain pricing, but not weights. I'm still skeptical of the info -dustin provided.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> That may explain pricing, but not weights. I'm still skeptical of the info -dustin provided.


There was an email sent to Speshy dealers that included weights, prices and specs for the mountain bikes on Friday of last week. They may have sent one out on the road stuff as well, though I did not see it.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

One cool thing about the new bikes is that they've brought the 10r frame that was on the Pro last year down to the Expert level. The Pro has been down-graded a bit with Ksyrium Elite's instead of SL's, though.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Spill the beans, lets hear some prices and group offerings... please...


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

crumjack said:


> Spill the beans, lets hear some prices and group offerings... please...


Don't have the info in front of me. I'll have to check it tomorrow at the shop. The one bike I remember is the Pro SL. Same frame and fork (black with a bit of red or white with red and black trim.. both are nice) with Red force mix and Ksyrium Elites for 4000.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> Don't have the info in front of me. I'll have to check it tomorrow at the shop. The one bike I remember is the Pro SL. Same frame and fork (black with a bit of red or white with red and black trim.. both are nice) with Red force mix and Ksyrium Elites for 4000.


Assuming the Pro SL is still offered as a frameset, do you have the MSRP on it?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> Assuming the Pro SL is still offered as a frameset, do you have the MSRP on it?


The Pro SL frameset should come in at $1700 this year, down from $1900 last year. The DA equipped pro is at $4500, Red at $4000 (both with Ksyrium Elites, I think). The Expert SL with Ultegra and the same frame as the Pro SL is $3300. The Comp is $2700 with Rival or 105/Ultegra mix and the Elite is $2200. Don't have exact specs on me, but hopefully that will give you guys some of the info you are looking for.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> The Pro SL frameset should come in at $1700 this year, down from $1900 last year. The DA equipped pro is at $4500, Red at $4000 (both with Ksyrium Elites, I think). The Expert SL with Ultegra and the same frame as the Pro SL is $3300. The Comp is $2700 with Rival or 105/Ultegra mix and the Elite is $2200. Don't have exact specs on me, but hopefully that will give you guys some of the info you are looking for.


What about SL3 models? Spill those beans!

When will the 2010 Tarmacs be available?


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

*BikeRumor.com: SL3 in red / black w/ Roval wheels*

http://www.bikerumor.com/2009/07/09/2010-specialized-road-bikes/

Has pics & blurbs on 2010 S-Works Roubaix's, alum Secteur comfort bike & women's bikes.
Sorry, no prices.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ksanbon said:


> http://www.bikerumor.com/2009/07/09/2010-specialized-road-bikes/
> 
> Has pics & blurbs on 2010 S-Works Roubaix's, alum Secteur comfort bike & women's bikes.
> Sorry, no prices.


In describing the 2010 Tarmac SL3 they state:
_Frame weight is 875g for the 56cm size, and module weight (frame, fork, headset, crankset, seatpost) is 2,047 grams; that’s 153 grams lighter than last year’s SL2 (which carries over to become the 2010 Tarmac Pro and Expert trim levels)._

So if I'm understanding this excerpt correctly, the 2010 Pro SL and Expert are the same as the current SL2, meaning the '09 Pro SL will either be discontinued or 'trickle down' to the Comp/ Elite levels.


----------

